# Simocode DP



## oliver2306 (28 Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute.

Ich wuste nicht genau in welche rubrik ich mein Thema setzten sollte, aber ich hoffe mal das ich hier richtig bin.

Es soll eine Pumpe in Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung betrieben werden. Ich möchte in meiner Steuerung gerne Simocodes DP einbauen (für Überlast, Betriebstunden zähler und und und..).Die Auswertung und ansteuerung erfolgt über eine S7-300 und über eine Not-Handebene. Die Simocodes haben nun eine extra Stern-Dreieck-Betriebsart über die die Schütze direkt von dem Simocode aus angesteuert werden. Erkennt nun eine Simocode einen Überstrom schaltet er nun direkt die Schütze ab.

Was ist aber nun wenn besagtest Schütz defekt ist und "Klebt"? Dann habe ich ja als einzige Hardwaremäsige abschaltung meinen Lasstrenner. Die Sicherungen sind ja nun aber höher angelegt als der Überstrom der von meinem Simocode gemessen wird und bei dem er abschalten. Ist dies überhaupt zulässig? Hat einer von euch schon mal erfahrungen mit der Stern-Dreick-Funktion der Simocodes gemacht?

Und wie sieht es mit der umschaltzeit der Stern-Dreick-Kombination aus? Kann ich die Zeit selbst vorgeben oder gibt es da feste Parameter?

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Diego (30 Juni 2003)

von vorne weg einmal, was ist ein simocode? hab noch nie was davon gehört und google spuckt auch nix vernünftiges aus.




			
				oliver2306 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wuste nicht genau in welche rubrik ich mein Thema setzten sollte, aber ich hoffe mal das ich hier richtig bin.


sobald wir wissen um was es geht können wir es ins richtige forum schieben...  :lol: 



> Was ist aber nun wenn besagtest Schütz defekt ist und "Klebt"? Dann habe ich ja als einzige Hardwaremäsige abschaltung meinen Lasstrenner. Die Sicherungen sind ja nun aber höher angelegt als der Überstrom der von meinem Simocode gemessen wird und bei dem er abschalten. Ist dies überhaupt zulässig? Hat einer von euch schon mal erfahrungen mit der Stern-Dreick-Funktion der Simocodes gemacht?



hast du dieses "problem" nicht auch bei herkömlichen schützschaltungen?
wenn es die sicherheit erfordert musst du eben entsprechende schutzrelais vorschalten wie es sie zb von "pilz" gibt.


----------



## oliver2306 (2 Juli 2003)

Hi.
Ein Simocode DP ist ein elektronisches Motorschutzgerät der Firma Siemens. Die 3Phasen werden einfach durch dieses Gerät hindurch geführt, wie durch eine Stromwandler. Der Simocode mist nun den Strom und kann je nach Parametrierung auf bestimmte ereignisse reagieren (z.B auf Überlast, Phasenausfall, Unsymetrie und und und..). 

Hinzu kommt noch das dieses Gerät eine Profibusschnittstelle hat und so z.B über eine SPS gesteuert werden kann. Hierüber kann dann der Schaltbefehl der aktuelle Strom oder auch einfach nur ein Betriebsstundenzähler realisiert werden. Der Simocode hat nun auch noch direkte ein und ausgänge um z.B wie gesagt eine Stern-Dreieckschaltung zu realisieren.

Für interessierte hier ein link:
http://www.ad.siemens.de/cd/simocode/index_00.htm

Hast ja recht, als nächstes kommt dann halt meine Sicherung im trenner.

Cu.........Oliver2306


----------

